# Relocationg



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

After 12 years in Alaska we are moving to Oregon. I start my new job on July 19th and and we are excited to be back in Oregon. 
Rick and Debbie


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What city? Maybe we will see you at the PNW group camp at Champoeg State Park in October.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Very happy for you!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> What city? Maybe we will see you at the PNW group camp at Champoeg State Park in October.


We will be living in Medford! Looking forward to the rallys


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to Oregon!!!!

Glad to have you...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just avoid anything green and yellow down there and you will do just fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Just avoid anything green and yellow down there and you will do just fine.


That's for sure!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh great, ANOTHER PNW'er...









Oh..... er..... I mean:

*Welcome back to the Lower 48!!!*


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We'll be in your neck of the woods (without the TT) next week for the Midnight Sun Marathon (now the Mayor's Marathon). Come on down and cheer! The really difficult section is the Ft. Richardson tank trail between miles 7 and 17 of the Marathon course. Rather rocky, torn up and generally cruddy. Fortunately I'm doing the half, and we go west past the north end of the airport runway and back--Tony Knowles Coastal Trail area.

Afterwards we've rented a motorhome and will go up to Denali and Fairbanks. And OF COURSE on the return trip we'll stop in Wasilla and see if we really can see Russia from Sarah's back yard..

Welcome to the Lower 48!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Just avoid anything green and yellow down there and you will do just fine.


You forgot to mention "and hideous" in your "green and yellow" comment. Of course my Huskies are purple and yellow, so I should not talk.

DAN


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Which Huskies are those? The ones around here are purple and white. They are quickly becoming my second most disliked color combination since It's like I'm drowning in them around here. My wife and I look forward to an Oregon camping trip each year if for no other reason than being able to find some orange and black to buy.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Which Huskies are those? The ones around here are purple and white. They are quickly becoming my second most disliked color combination since It's like I'm drowning in them around here. My wife and I look forward to an Oregon camping trip each year if for no other reason than being able to find some orange and black to buy.


If you're talking about those "dogs" in Seattle, then you might want to recheck your colors, because they are Purple and Gold. Of course, our colors are Crimson and Gray!! (Mostly because they get a ton of our money each year--and it goes up every year thank to our illustrious Governor--enough politics!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

YAY! now you can camp almost year round! Lucky you! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess purple and gold might be official but I never see clothing around here with gold. It's always white.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I guess purple and gold might be official but I never see clothing around here with gold. It's always white.


That's because most people have taste and know that purple and gold is ugly







. Now Crimson and Gray--that's a nice combination!!








(I'm just being funny. I don't really care that much.)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyway, I got totally off topic. Enjoy being back in Oregon. Medford is a nice area. My parents are in Grants Pass and we always enjoy visiting down there. Great weather down there!!

Kelly


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Which Huskies are those? The ones around here are purple and white. They are quickly becoming my second most disliked color combination since It's like I'm drowning in them around here. My wife and I look forward to an Oregon camping trip each year if for no other reason than being able to find some orange and black to buy.


If you're talking about those "dogs" in Seattle, then you might want to recheck your colors, because they are Purple and Gold. Of course, our colors are Crimson and Gray!! (Mostly because they get a ton of our money each year--and it goes up every year thank to our illustrious Governor--enough politics!!)








[/quote]

Ok, Purple and Gold. Yellow, gold, what is the difference? OK, I admit I used yellow to make it sound worse.









I was at the UW when they won the National Championship, it has been downhill ever since for the Huskies. Hey, at least I am not a Coug!!









DAN


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Welcome back to the lower 48!

Just so everyone knows........In the east, it is a very simple BLUE and WHITE! Especially in PA.

Mike


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Which Huskies are those? The ones around here are purple and white. They are quickly becoming my second most disliked color combination since It's like I'm drowning in them around here. My wife and I look forward to an Oregon camping trip each year if for no other reason than being able to find some orange and black to buy.


If you're talking about those "dogs" in Seattle, then you might want to recheck your colors, because they are Purple and Gold. Of course, our colors are Crimson and Gray!! (Mostly because they get a ton of our money each year--and it goes up every year thank to our illustrious Governor--enough politics!!)








[/quote]

Ok, Purple and Gold. Yellow, gold, what is the difference? OK, I admit I used yellow to make it sound worse.









I was at the UW when they won the National Championship, it has been downhill ever since for the Huskies. Hey, at least I am not a Coug!!









DAN
[/quote]

Hey, watch those "Coug" comments... My daughter would be very offended... and so would my checkbood!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Which Huskies are those? The ones around here are purple and white. They are quickly becoming my second most disliked color combination since It's like I'm drowning in them around here. My wife and I look forward to an Oregon camping trip each year if for no other reason than being able to find some orange and black to buy.


If you're talking about those "dogs" in Seattle, then you might want to recheck your colors, because they are Purple and Gold. Of course, our colors are Crimson and Gray!! (Mostly because they get a ton of our money each year--and it goes up every year thank to our illustrious Governor--enough politics!!)








[/quote]

Ok, Purple and Gold. Yellow, gold, what is the difference? OK, I admit I used yellow to make it sound worse.










I was at the UW when they won the National Championship, it has been downhill ever since for the Huskies. Hey, at least I am not a Coug!!









DAN
[/quote]

Hey, watch those "Coug" comments... My daughter would be very offended... and so would my checkbood!!!!















[/quote]

Checkbood Kelly? West side rain getting in your keyboard?


----------

